# Planning on moving to Tomar area



## Bilbo66 (May 19, 2012)

Hello expats, we are new to this site, but we are planning on moving to Portugal in the near future and were looking around Central Portugal, Tomar region. Can anyone give us information on this area. We've heard you can get good & bad areas. Is this a good place to retire?
Is there also a train link from Lisbon airport to Tomar?
Many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you define good or bad, it really depends on the type of location you want, close to Tomar or in vicinity of Tomar.
Tomar is a spur line from Lisbon about 2 hrs requires changing at Entroncamento, nearest direct line services are Entroncamento and Fatima, or there's a coach service.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

The Tomar area is a good place to live. We moved to Quinta do Falcao almost 4 years ago about 8 km from Tomar. The town is steeped in history with it's own hospital, 2 top class supermarkets, a cinema, an abundance of of shops and a Friday market where you can buy virtually anything. Lots of quality restaurants and cafes plus a modern healthcare setup. 
There is also an active expat community with coffee mornings, quiz nights for a get together and much more.
People are so friendly here and will help you if you have a problem with the language as I do. The schools are current and produce a high calibre of education. 
It is better to buy a property in the surrounding villages as you get more for your money.
We love it here with the climate although it can be quite chilly in the winter months so heating is important whether, log, central heating or electricity.
The downside is if you need maintainence then Monday is not necessarily the Monday you expected but that is a problem with the whole of Portugal. Trains run directly to Tomar so you do not need to change at Entroncemento on the regional line and take about 1.45 hours from Oriente at a cost of under 9 euro/person. I hope this helps.


----------



## Bilbo66 (May 19, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Can you define good or bad, it really depends on the type of location you want, close to Tomar or in vicinity of Tomar.
> Tomar is a spur line from Lisbon about 2 hrs requires changing at Entroncamento, nearest direct line services are Entroncamento and Fatima, or there's a coach service.


Hi Canoeman, Thank you for your info. Where we live has good & bad areas, which is to say the people. The majority of people are fine within a certain area. We would like to move near & around the vicinity of Tomar.
Many thanks


----------



## Bilbo66 (May 19, 2012)

jerryceltner said:


> The Tomar area is a good place to live. We moved to Quinta do Falcao almost 4 years ago about 8 km from Tomar. The town is steeped in history with it's own hospital, 2 top class supermarkets, a cinema, an abundance of of shops and a Friday market where you can buy virtually anything. Lots of quality restaurants and cafes plus a modern healthcare setup.
> There is also an active expat community with coffee mornings, quiz nights for a get together and much more.
> People are so friendly here and will help you if you have a problem with the language as I do. The schools are current and produce a high calibre of education.
> It is better to buy a property in the surrounding villages as you get more for your money.
> ...


That's brilliant, thank you jerryceltner. Really good info
Many thanks


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Bilbo66 said:


> That's brilliant, thank you jerryceltner. Really good info
> Many thanks


If you want more info I can do this just let me know.

Can I add that it is very safe here as it seems that most the families know each other and look after each other so we had no problems in letting out our daughter until late at night knowing she would be safe. She is now 15 years old. Could we do that in the UK ...... NO WAY

Jerry


----------



## Bilbo66 (May 19, 2012)

jerryceltner said:


> If you want more info I can do this just let me know.
> 
> Can I add that it is very safe here as it seems that most the families know each other and look after each other so we had no problems in letting out our daughter until late at night knowing she would be safe. She is now 15 years old. Could we do that in the UK ...... NO WAY
> 
> Jerry


Hi Jerry
Thank you so much, it does sound safe and yes your right you would worry a bit more over here about your 15 year old going out at night. Good to know, many thanks
Gill & Ray


----------



## casarosden (May 19, 2010)

Hi 
We would echo what Jerry has said about Tomar, It is a very pretty town and a historical 'gem' in the Centre of Portugal. We have lived in one of the villages on the outskirts of Tomar ( about the same distance as Jerry ) for almost 5 years now. It is a lovely peaceful, friendly village and has one of the best restaurants in the area. Good luck & Best wishes


----------



## casarosden (May 19, 2010)

Just to add that family members got the train from Lisbon Oriente (Nearest to Airport ) to Tomar to visit and back last week...... The cost is now €9,50 single.


----------



## chiosann (Feb 5, 2010)

Bilbo66 said:


> Hello expats, we are new to this site, but we are planning on moving to Portugal in the near future and were looking around Central Portugal, Tomar region. Can anyone give us information on this area. We've heard you can get good & bad areas. Is this a good place to retire?
> Is there also a train link from Lisbon airport to Tomar?
> Many thanks


Hi there.

We are living near Tomar, close to the lovely Castelo da Bode Lake.

The quickest train to Lisbon is from Entroncomento, 15 mins drive away, this is a fast service unlike the Tomar train. We normally take this route to go to Lisbon airport. Getting a taxi from the station only coats about Euro6.00. 

Tomar is a lovely town, we have lived in this area for 3 years and are very happy.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi again Gill and Ray,

Thanks to Ros who lives about 2 km for us for seconding what I have said and updating the train costs to 9.50 euro single.

Yes you can take the train to Entroncemento which is a fast service of about 50 minutes but costs between 16.50 and 23.50 euro for a single plus a taxi fare moving luggage around and finding a taxi when you can go straight there.

What you will find is that the fast trains run in-between the regional trains both hit Entroncamento about the same time so would you rather get a seat, read a book or see the countryside on your journey and arrive at your destination or faff around moving luggage from the train to a taxi etc. etc. and paying a lot more.

I have my preference as the train stops at Santa Cita the stop before Tomar and is less than 2km from my home than having a 10km journey to Entroncemento and then getting a taxi or asking a friend to take me there and collect me on my return.

Jerry


----------



## kenwrose (May 20, 2012)

*Tomar*

We have just moved to Tomar from the United States and love it! We had visited many times before and have travelled the world before finally decided on this area. Not sure what you mean by bad - we came from the New York City area and find Tomar safe and clean. The train goes directly from Lisbon several times a day and we have taken it every time we have flown into Lisbon - we never had to change trains.
Please forward other questions if desired.


----------



## Bilbo66 (May 19, 2012)

*Hello everyone*



casarosden said:


> Just to add that family members got the train from Lisbon Oriente (Nearest to Airport ) to Tomar to visit and back last week...... The cost is now €9,50 single.


I would like to thank everyone for their lovely comments regarding Tomar. I think my husband & I have made up our minds, thanks to your info, and hopefully coming over in October to have a look around, many thanks to you all.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

"the house you can always change" not easily in today's climate


----------

